# Espace disque insuffisant



## theo-m (10 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite partitionner en BootCamp mon MacBook Pro Retina début 2015 - OS Catalina version 10.15.1 (19B88).

J'ai bien 51 Go de disponibles mais j'ai un message d'erreur lors du lancement de Boot Camp : 
"*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant. Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre."*

J'ai tenté de redémarrer, de désactiver Time Machine, mais rien ne résout mon problème.


*Lorsque j'exécute "diskutil list" dans une fenêtre terminal, voici le résultat :*



```
MacBook-Pro-de-Theo:~ XXXXXXXXXtheo$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  57.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 80.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5
```

Je vous remercie par avance,


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2019)

theo-m a dit:


> J'ai bien 51 Go de disponibles mais j'ai un message d'erreur lors du lancement de Boot Camp :


Réfléchis un peu, sur le papier tu as bien 51 Go de disponibles si tu retranches les 42 Go réclamés par Assistant Boot Camp il restera  9 Go, or macOS Catalina ou version antérieure refusera avec raison de continuer. Pour qu'une version de macOS puisse travailler correctement, car il y a toujours une mise en cache de processus mis en attente, l'espace restant diminue et il lui faut un espace vital oscillant entre 25/30 Go.

Tu n'es pas le premier à être arrivé dans cette situation, mais par expérience, avec un si petit SSD je déconseille très fortement d'installer une version de Windows. Le risque majeur est la saturation de ta version de macOS au point de le bloquer et de perdre tes données si tu n'as pas fait de sauvegarde. A toi de voir maintenant. Sinon la solution est d'installer une barrette SSD au minimum de 512 Go... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_15"_Retina_Display_Mid_2015


----------

